# Being white, and a minority, in Georgia



## guno (Sep 27, 2016)

Georgia has came a long way from lester maddox 

“There used to be a place where we could go out to eat to get southern cooking,” said Billy’s wife, JoAnn Weathers, 79. “Well there’s no more southerners left here. . . . They came from other countries and completely changed our lives.”

“Most of the white people who are here have been here for 20 years,” explained James Bell, 64, speaking to a reporter outside a Kroger grocery store. “They have seen the neighborhood change and a lot of them are angry about it.”


Being white, and a minority, in Georgia - The Boston Globe


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 27, 2016)

guno said:


> Georgia has came a long way from lester maddox
> 
> “There used to be a place where we could go out to eat to get southern cooking,” said Billy’s wife, JoAnn Weathers, 79. “Well there’s no more southerners left here. . . . They came from other countries and completely changed our lives.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ptbw forever (Sep 28, 2016)

guno said:


> Georgia has came a long way from lester maddox
> 
> “There used to be a place where we could go out to eat to get southern cooking,” said Billy’s wife, JoAnn Weathers, 79. “Well there’s no more southerners left here. . . . They came from other countries and completely changed our lives.”
> 
> ...


Which is why the number of white Democrats in Georgia is trending towards zero.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 28, 2016)

Just a typical day at a college in the South.  Just a couple of hours ago in fact. . . .


----------



## ThirdTerm (Sep 28, 2016)

According to the 2010 U.S. Census, Georgia had a population of 9,687,653. In terms of race the population was: *59.7%* White American (*55.9%* Non-Hispanic White, *3.8%* White Hispanic), *30.5%* Black or African American (including Hispanics).






But it seems that Buford Highway mentioned in the article is taken over by Korean migrants. 22,000 Korean-Americans are living in Gwinnett County in the north central portion of the U.S. state of Georgia.



> NORCROSS, Ga. — One of the clearest signs of how times have changed in this little Southern town is literally a sign. It's the outline of a faded red, oblong Dairy Queen sign that towers over Buford Highway just a few miles from the city line. It used to direct residents to a fast food franchise,


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 2, 2016)

Nobody likes to be replaced.  Not Jews, not Arabs, not blacks, not Hispanics.  Why should whites be joyful about their extinction?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2016)

William Joyce said:


> Nobody likes to be replaced.  Not Jews, not Arabs, not blacks, not Hispanics.  Why should whites be joyful about their extinction?


Its a little different with whites. Your extinction is inevitable due to your genes.


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody likes to be replaced.  Not Jews, not Arabs, not blacks, not Hispanics.  Why should whites be joyful about their extinction?
> ...


And this makes population displacement any more ethical how?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2016)

Drachenjäger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


You should ask the whites that displaced the native americans that question.


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I would but unfortunately I can't go back in time. Thankfully the issue we're currently addressing is happening right now, it's something we can actually act on. Revenge for things a hundred years in the past is absolutely senseless and petty.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2016)

Drachenjäger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Drachenjäger said:
> ...


I have no desire to act on it. It wouldnt be an issue if they hadnt stolen the land prior to today.  Its amazing how whites want to whine now.


----------



## Drachenjäger (Oct 2, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That was hundreds of years ago. How am I going to change what happened hundreds of years ago? You're telling me I should be born into the world and then immediately told "congratulations you're getting genocide because of some things that happened once!"

I didn't support it, I didn't have a say in it. It's not my burden the bear.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 2, 2016)

Drachenjäger said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Drachenjäger said:
> ...


You can change it by giving back the stolen land if you own any. Otherwise youre just all talk.  Youre also being a little dramatic. No one is killing off white people.

Yes its your burden to bear. You are in possession of stolen goods. Give them back.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 2, 2016)

William Joyce said:


> Nobody likes to be replaced.  Not Jews, not Arabs, not blacks, not Hispanics.  Why should whites be joyful about their extinction?


Southern CA is really northern Mexico now...nice old neighborhoods that I grew up in have all turned section 8 and are now filthy and full of filthy humans. These ghetto neighborhoods look more like war zones...turquoise painted houses, trash everywhere, stray pit bulls and animals running the streets. 
You can't communicate with Walmart employees around here as most speak broken english at best. You will hear more spanish spoken publicly than english. Watch the local news here and you'll think you've tuned in to another countries network. 




Asclepias said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Actually your wrong...The British conquered this land....that's how the world was back then...the strongest army took what they wanted...end of story. To try and compare the times and or hold modern generations responsible is just plain ignorant. How far back in time should we go to impose our current social standards and laws? Can we make laws and social behaviors retroactive? Sounds stupid doesn't it? You have to learn to let go of the past as you and your people are clearly imprisoned by it. The world, society and laws have changed and evolved and they will continue to do so. Sorry


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 2, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you're leaving the country and handing your land over to an Indian tribe?


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 2, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They are dead


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 2, 2016)

We were born in this country, if we own land, it is ours. We owe nobody for historical misdeeds


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Drachenjäger said:
> ...


Why would I do that when the NA's that once owned my land have been slaughtered by whites and no more remain?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Drachenjäger said:
> ...


Yes they are dead. So is any moral high ground whites thought they had on the issue.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What moral high ground? We were born here, we are native to this country, are we supposed to leave now?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


The moral high ground whites assume when they say things like you just said. You were born here because your ancestors or other whites invaded the land.  You have no claim to the land yet you get self righteous about being on the land. That type of attitude is what angers and disgusts the other races.  Its like the justice and fairness you tout in theory is forgotten when its applied to your people in a negative fashion.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


So, if you own land, is it not yours? You should give it back to the NA?


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Where do you supposed all the white people should go? We didn't ask to be here anymore than you did.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


Who did you purchase the land from and under what terms?  If the NA's did not willingly sell you the land (which we know they didnt) you should give it back. You basically are in possession of stolen goods.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Where do you supposed all the white people should go? We didn't ask to be here anymore than you did.


They can go back to europe or stay here with the permission of the NA's.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Well, as it is now, I do not own land, yet. Most countries in history have been conquered and taken over by another country. I am not saying is right, but it is so. I have Potowatami ancestors, but not a large percentage, but I don't believe I am owed anything.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you supposed all the white people should go? We didn't ask to be here anymore than you did.
> ...


And you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


When you say most countries have been taken over by other countries that is your mind trying to rationalize the sheer horror of the events that culminated in the systematic destruction of the NA's all for the idea of manifest destiny of the white race. Not saying you are one of them but you are really having a hard time letting go of the excuses and logic of most whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I can go back to Africa or stay with my NA relatives.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am not making excuses but I cannot change the past. I don't know what you really expect white people or why ONLY white people should get permission to occupy any part of this country. We are not responsible for history, blacks aren't either. There may not be that many 100% NA left. Again, I don't make excuses for history, but I can't change it.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Drachenjäger said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Theres very little land in this world that wasn't stolen from someone else,  maybe even some black Americans owe Native americans some reparations. As Ive always believed,  racism isnt some genetic proclivity but has more to do with culture and brainwashing of the masses

Plains Indian view of the Buffalo Soldier

Quote from excerpt: 

The Buffalo Soldiers of the Ninth and Tenth Cavalry harried the scattered bands throughout the fall, winter, and spring, skirmishing, burning lodges and food caches. But the Comanche held out, hunting on foot, eating grubs and rodents.

Finally, in the spring and summer of 1875, the Comanche chiefs gathered their starving people and surrendered at Fort Sill, in Indian Territory.

On the other side, it is worth noting, at the time and later, black soldiers writing in pension requests and veterans’ newspapers showed no signs of a special regard for the Indians. They used the same dismissive epithets--"hostile tribes,""naked savages,"and "redskins"—and the same racist caricatures employed by whites. Most recently we saw the same mentality and terminology used in the hunt for Osama Bin Laudin: Geronimo. Reminiscent of the use among whites of "blackface" to denigrate and stereotype African-Americans, a black private named Robinson went to a masquerade ball at Fort Bayard, New Mexico, in 1894, dressed as "an idiotic Indian squaw," according to a published report by a fellow soldier.

By the same token, it should not be too surprising to read of a black soldier calling a Plains Indian in 1890 "a voodoo ******," repeating the voice of a white soldier who called the Plains Indians in 1873 "red *******." This buffalo soldier only reflected the overall values of the culture in which he struggled for a place, hoping to ally himself with the dominant American group. As historian William Gwaltney, a descendent of buffalo soldiers, said, "Buffalo Soldiers fought for recognition as citizens in a racist country and...American Indian people fought to hold on to their traditions, their land, and their lives." These were not compatible, harmonious goals that could provide the basis for interracial harmony.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Native Americans are thought to be originally from the Siberian Highlands, so it appears they are not native to America either.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


i dont expect much from whites. I totally understand they have a hard time grasping the magnitude of their ancestors actions against every other race they have encounterd.  Its really cognitive dissonance on display.  I mean who says why do I have to get permission to stay in someones home?  Where is the disconnect coming from?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Native Americans are thought to be originally from the Siberian Highlands, so it appears they are not native to America either.


They are more native than white people. The people that were here previously are long gone and no one knows exactly who they are.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2016)

guno said:


> Georgia has came a long way from lester maddox
> 
> “There used to be a place where we could go out to eat to get southern cooking,” said Billy’s wife, JoAnn Weathers, 79. “Well there’s no more southerners left here. . . . They came from other countries and completely changed our lives.”
> 
> ...






64 years before him someone was saying the same damn thing.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ah okay, so you'll just take advantage of the spoils


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Drachenjäger said:
> ...


I didnt read the rest of your post because you started off the post with the standard white guy response. "Everybody did it" while ignoring the fact that even if it was true that was no excuse and doesnt change anything.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2016)

William Joyce said:


> Nobody likes to be replaced.  Not Jews, not Arabs, not blacks, not Hispanics.  Why should whites be joyful about their extinction?




The Coward Squad heard from again.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

My ancestors, except for the Potowatami Tribe, weren't even in this country until late 1800s. they came from Ireland and lived in the North. No slave owners. I have no guilt because even if I have white ancestors, I cannot be held accountable for the past.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Who said i was taking advantage of any spoils? Who should I give the land to?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> My ancestors, except for the Potowatami Tribe, weren't even in this country until late 1800s. they came from Ireland and lived in the North. No slave owners. I have no guilt because even if I have white ancestors, I cannot be held accountable for the past.


What do you mean by guilt?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2016)

ThirdTerm said:


> According to the 2010 U.S. Census, Georgia had a population of 9,687,653. In terms of race the population was: *59.7%* White American (*55.9%* Non-Hispanic White, *3.8%* White Hispanic), *30.5%* Black or African American (including Hispanics).
> 
> 
> 
> ...






And?


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > My ancestors, except for the Potowatami Tribe, weren't even in this country until late 1800s. they came from Ireland and lived in the North. No slave owners. I have no guilt because even if I have white ancestors, I cannot be held accountable for the past.
> ...


There have been other black posters who have said all whites have, or should have, white guilt for the history of whites,


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I've never understood why people say that. Not only do I feel that whites are incapable of guilt the ones left here arent the ones that actually did the deed.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


of course whites are capable of guilt, if it fits. I feel guilty for not being a better mother to my child, guilty for not getting off my butt sooner in life to decide what I wanted to do with my life.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Actually I take that back. Some whites are capable of feeling guilt. I have met a lot of them and told them the same thing. They didnt actually do the deed.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...


I meant guilt for doing wrong against other races.


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

LOL Not that I was a bad mother, just young and I look back and see what I could have done different


----------



## MizMolly (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I agree. It is shameful behavior.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Asclepias you express the same racism that you would decry. 

"Not only do I feel that whites are incapable of guilt". Really? You claim such a thing based on skin color? Doesn't add up. The past is what it is, much of it is ugly and the ugliness was perpetrated by all races across the globe. Almost all people's were slaves at one time or another. The human race has been brutal through it's history. Thankfully we live in a place and at a time when wrongs can be righted and human dignity can be defended, but even here it has been an uphill battle and make no mistake white people were on the front lines of those battles and continue to be. 

Don't use the same racist brush that the cohort of white racists use to paint entire people's as 'this' or 'that'. 

Call out the ones that are, drag them into the light (metaphorically) for all to see. But to blame the 'white race', all people that are white, is no different than the reverse. You judge people by their color, even the ones that are on your side.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




No, i didnt say everybody did it.   Every body did not steal land.     But what I did say is that most land in this world Africa included, consists of land that was stolen once before. Sorry I had to repeat myself twice.   I did not say that American Indians should not recieve compensation for anything. I might very well believe that to some extent.   I made a statement about racism that reflects the way I see it.    If you see that as a standard "white man answer"   than you make a good case for my thoughts on racists and racism.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...



Being white, and a minority, in Georgia


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Thats a standard white rationalization with no proof at all. I cant speak on europe but I know the history of Africa before whites colonized the place and thats a blatantly white boy lie.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2016)

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...








They're probably going to be disappointed. However, since all the posters who have said that are fucking idiots, where's the harm?


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 3, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MizMolly said:
> ...





Asslips is just playing a role. Nothing there to take seriously.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...





Yawwn .... your typical black boy answer?  is that what that is?  

Ancient Sudan~ Nubia: History: The Kushite Conquest of Egypt

I know its true, because thats just basic human nature. Just like when black africans drove Albinos right out of the contenant because they looked different.   Read about Shaka Zulu again,  a white man didnt make him do it. Read about the benin empire again.  human history is older than any of us remember or is recorded,but a lot of things play over and over again


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 3, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Wrong, he expresses frustration with what in fact is the dominant part of the culture and your attitude is one of the things he is against, as am I. It isn't an either/or proposition and shining light on a problem doesn't mean you then attack the person with the flashlight.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Taking political control is not the same as committing genocide on a people due to their race. Racially the Egyptians and Kushites were the same people. You are just using your standard white deflection. From your link....

"The Kushites took advantage of the deteriorating situations in Egypt and exercised* political control*."

There was never a nation of albinos so that was a silly excuse as well.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You should be thanking God the British conquered this land; you wouldn't want to be here otherwise...Could you image what it would be like if it was conquered by African's or the Spanish...no offense, but take a look at Africa and Mexico...both total shit-holes......this country was built by REAL Americans...its democracy, its infrastructure, its economics, its social values and everything that makes it the greatest country in the world....and you're exactly right; REAL Americans get a bit territorial when we feel like we're being invaded and disrespected by bottom feeding low-lifes. If you really cared to explore the truth I think you'd find most of us don't have any problem with anyone of any race or color that doesn't whine and complain, pulls their weight, works hard and contributes in a positive way. 



Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



"Actually your wrong...The British conquered this land....that's how the world was back then...the strongest army took what they wanted...end of story. To try and compare the times and or hold modern generations responsible is just plain ignorant. How far back in time should we go to impose our current social standards and laws? Can we make laws and social behaviors retroactive? Sounds stupid doesn't it? You have to learn to let go of the past as you and your people are clearly imprisoned by it. The world, society and laws have changed and evolved and they will continue to do so. Sorry"



Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Rather than harbor guilt we just pay their way through life via EBT cards, free births and medical coverage, free schooling including college, discounted housing, incarceration expenses...the list goes on and on.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




And why is it that the Kushites and Egyptians had great armies?    no, your just trying to deny that conquering people is as old as civilization it self,   trying to say its an invention of white people, right.   I only bring up albinos because thats one of your past claims how they were forced to leave.  Well, i believe that cause if you go to Tanzania today youll see that albinos get prey on for their body parts,  thanks to greedy people who pay witchdoctors for potions and good luck charms, like albino ears etc


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Fighting off the Caucasians.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




good excuse!     well if ancient egyptians taught white people civilization, i guess they taught them all about slavery too, after all the Egyptians were the predominant slave masters of the world,   got them to built the pyramids,  having them make twice as many bricks with no straw when they acted up and all. Guess they should have left the peaceful caucasians alone in their caves and forests


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Were do you get these white lies? White people were enslaving their own people long before they encountered the Egyptians. BTW the people that built the pyramids were paid workers. This has long been established.

Who Built the Pyramids?


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



The white lie handbook for dummies???
Relax,  i'm just messing round with you the last couple posts,...hopefully you do have a sense of humor.   i dont know about how the pyramids were built but I know from biblical accounts egyptians had slaves,  the jews were taken as slaves.  massive slave trade was around many hundereds of years before whites got involved though.  I'm sure whites did have slaves too,   most people back then had them.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


There is zero proof the Jews were in Egypt. Even if they were it would be hard to tell them from the Egyptians  There is a reason Jews were confused for Egyptians so many times in the bible. They were racially the same people.

Whites were the first to have chattel slavery which is the racist slavery.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



then you don't believe the biblical account of Moses?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Which part?


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




well, you say there's no proof the Jews were ever in Egypt for one,   and it explains pretty much that in times of famine and drought, other peoples in the region would flock to Egypt because of the Nile river delta where there was food to trade for and water. It pretty much explains why Issac sent his kids there, only stands to reason they wouldn't be the only ones.  Don't know if they were the same people though, Abraham supossedly came from the Mesopotamia area near today's Iraq.



Arabs had chattel slavery way before whites did,

10 Facts About The Arab Enslavement Of Black People Not Taught In Schools - Atlanta Black Star


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Let me revise that then. There is no proof a large population of Hebrew slaves were ever living in Egypt. 

Iraq was originally populated by Black people. Matter of fact some of the original population is still there.  Thats also reflected in the bible. Genisis 10 8:10  The land of Shinar covers the area of modern day iraq.

There is no proof Arabs had chattel slavery. Arabs are largely Islamic and if a slave can become a muslim then they were not regarded as chattel.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




you might be mincing words,  chattel slavery, I'm not really sure why you think the muslim slave trade was any bit better for humans.    10 -20 percent of slaves crossing the Atlantic in the western slave trade died in route,    but in the Arab slave trade that lasted 14 Centuries,  they estimate that 80 percent died in route and 6 out of ten African boys died because of the savage way they were castrated.

Blacks in America got their freedom as well and also owned slaves, don't know what makes that any different really from the ones grnted their freedon by Arabs.  the Arabs were extremely racist 

This Is an Extremely Revealing Look at How the Arab Slave Trade Was Just as Bad or Worse Than the Trans-Atlantic Slave Trade - Atlanta Black Star


----------



## bodecea (Oct 3, 2016)

I cannot help but wonder why some white males are nervous about becoming a minority.....could it be because of the way they were raised to treat minorities?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 3, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


It was better for the simple fact it was not based on racial superiority.  Whites were the only people to provide us with that delightful rationale. I think youre getting confused and mixing up your time periods. The prophet Muhammads right hand man was a Black African and led muslims in the very first prayers. We know over time Caucasian Arabs became more racist seeking a spot higher on the global social ladder.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 3, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, anyway you want to rationalize it,  it was the Muslim slave trade that put institutionalized slavery on steroids all over the world. Its was what their Jihads were all about, stealing wealth of nations and taking slaves.  Most of the black slaves were slaughtered and their babies killed at birth which is why for the great number of slaves stolen to the middle east over 14 centuries, there really arn't that many there today in comparison to places like Brazil and Jamaica and Haiti. They still are in denial about what they've been doing in Sudan in recent years. they still steal black women just as the've been doing for centuries


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 4, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


----------



## Mudda (Oct 4, 2016)

Blacks are actively looking for payback for things we whites of today didn't do, for things that didn't actually happen to them, that's why whites are nervous about becoming a minority.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 4, 2016)

If we're going to get real stupid about this lets dig deeper and get to the root....
There was a caveman who took another caveman's cave....shouldn't we locate their descendant's to give one side a bunch of free shit...and then chastise the other side for eternity? 

Based on the absurd, ignorant claims being made by morons...wouldn't this make the most sense?
I'd really like to hear from Asclepias on this one...I can't wait to read some more twisted, desperate logic.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 4, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I cannot help but wonder why some white males are nervous about becoming a minority.....could it be because of the way they were raised to treat minorities?



Truthfully with no sugarcoat...when whites become the minority this country will become a filthy, disgusting place full of human cockroaches...look around the world at non-white countries and the ghettos here...that's what you'll get. 
When all resources are depleted and there's not enough free shit left the cockroaches will pick up and move to the next country where they'll procreate in mass numbers (paid for by the natives) eventually outnumbering the natives and destroying X country the same way....That's the cycle...the writing is on the wall...don't be scared to see it.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2016)

BrokeLoser said:


> If we're going to get real stupid about this lets dig deeper and get to the root....
> There was a caveman who took another caveman's cave....shouldn't we locate their descendant's to give one side a bunch of free shit...and then chastise the other side for eternity?
> 
> Based on the absurd, ignorant claims being made by morons...wouldn't this make the most sense?
> I'd really like to hear from Asclepias on this one...I can't wait to read some more twisted, desperate logic.


I see nothing stopping you from doing that. That only makes sense if you are a moron that is trying to deflect. You dont have to hear from me to observe desperate logic. All you have to do is read your own posts.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Just because you keep saying it doesnt make it factual. Whites enslaved each other for centuries. It wasnt a new concept or one that traveled. The only thing new about slavery was the idea that one race was superior to the other which introduced chattel slavery. This was made up and documented by whites. Saying "look he is doing it too" doesn't relieve you of your white deeds. Stop acting like a child and address the point


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > If we're going to get real stupid about this lets dig deeper and get to the root....
> ...



You lost me again in your desperate delusion.
Explain to me the difference between my claim and yours please?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 4, 2016)

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


You get lost walking to the bathroom.

If you dont understand your own claim or mine then you need to work on your reading comprehension on your own time. My job is only to give you the facts. Its not to teach you how understand them.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Good job...way to divert the issue...."you people" are masterful at that.
"My job" you say...haha...easy now, we all know your only job is to check your mailbox repeatedly for that EBT card I sent you.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 4, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




"doesn't relieve you of your white deeds"

Relieve me of my white deeds?   Do you need relieving from your black deeds?   thats plain stupid and racist.  Whites may have enslaved each other for centuries, but yes, I'm going to bring up the fact that Muslim slavers
took people out of Africa for 14 centuries, long before and after before whites did. Why?   not to deny that your ancestors may have been enslaved by my ancestors.  But just to add context.  I never said slavery was right, but I'm not going to stand by the "god damn America" philosophy of yours, when slavery was a world wide scourge.   Arabs absolutely treated their slaves like chattel no matter how much you want to romanticize their form of slavery.
While America had 5 % of slaves shipped here, Muslims took well over 100 million over a thousand years,  yet you don't see that many blacks in those countries because they killed them or didn't allow them to have families. 

As of today, I havnt seen any muslim countries coming up with anything close to the Bill of rights or a constitution  that provides a basis of freedom for all its people.  We did create that here, and though it has never been perfected,  we've been trying to work on that. Unfortunantly a lot of progress has been lost do to race baiters from both sides.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 5, 2016)

have to make a correction to the above post,   over 100 million were taken out of Africa by the muslims. its estimated only 28 million were actually slaves but that was because 80-90 % died on the way


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


They were slaughtered by disease, moron.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 5, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"White guilt" is a one of a kind thing, dumbass.


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 5, 2016)

bodecea said:


> I cannot help but wonder why some white males are nervous about becoming a minority.....could it be because of the way they were raised to treat minorities?


Maybe it is because minorities are raised to treat white people like shit by both their parents and society at large.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 6, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I am speaking in general terms. You personally enslaved no one. I am talking about whites as a group. The "they did it too" excuse doesn't fly with chattel slavery Whites are the ones that made it up. No one else.  So you can talk around the issue all day but at the end of the day that truth will remain. Whites are the ones that assigned their enslaved non human status.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 6, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


I also have a theory whites are a disease.  I didnt know you would feel the same.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 6, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



There once was a caveman who enslaved other cavemen.....lets get to the very bottom of this...one side should get free shit for eternity and one side should be chastised for eternity. Makes the most sense...right?


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 6, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




I also have a theory that you and Steve McGarret are Siamese twins who were separated at birth.


----------



## Yarddog (Oct 6, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Your general terms are complete crap and bullshit.    You again romanticise the African on african slave trade....
Why do you think it is that most african slaves died before they ended up in the hands of the devil white man?  Its 'cause they died in the hands of the devil black man, who ripped them from their families and home and treated them like CHATTEL .   Just because africans didnt have a word for it doesnt make it any less so.

"Historians estimate that ten million of these abducted Africans “never even made it to the slave ships. Most died on the march to the sea”—still chained, yoked, and shackled by their African captors—before they ever laid eyes on a white slave trader. "

How is that not treating people like animals Asclepias??  they were not treated like humans at all, they were treated as objects, you fail to recognize whats in the heart of all people - good and evil.

'The survivors were either purchased by European slave dealers or “instantly beheaded” by the African traders “in sight of the [slave ship] captain” if they could not be sold." 

I realize you have a need and desire to see whites as a disease, but thats just the part of you that lacks a little bit of humanity.  maybe due to the torture inflicted on you by cops,  really sorry about that but,
Maybe you need to come to grips with facts like many Africans have have treated each other like chattel  just like whites treated them like chattel.   Personally, I'm against slavery, Im sorry thats a part of our heritage but it doesn't mean i need to be guilty for being white,  just like you don't need to feel guilty if you happen to be part Nigerian.

It's Time to Face the Whole Truth About the Atlantic Slave Trade


----------



## ptbw forever (Oct 7, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You most definitely are a disease, that is for sure.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 7, 2016)

We're all one species. Peoples of the north had to get organized (store food, build shelter, dispose of waste, etc) for winter. That's one reason northern hemi people developed more advanced social structures.
These people happened to be white, but what we're really talking about with slavery is an imbalance of social development where the more advanced culture takes advantage of a primitive one.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 7, 2016)

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


You never seem to be able to make any sense. You are both cave men.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 7, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> We're all one species. Peoples of the north had to get organized (store food, build shelter, dispose of waste, etc) for winter. That's one reason northern hemi people developed more advanced social structures.
> These people happened to be white, but what we're really talking about with slavery is an imbalance of social development where the more advanced culture takes advantage of a primitive one.


Why do you say whites developed more advance social structures?  Whites were the last to make civilizations and they needed help from other advanced civilizations just to do that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 7, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


I'm not white like you. Therefore I am not a disease.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 7, 2016)

guno said:


> Georgia has came a long way from lester maddox
> 
> “There used to be a place where we could go out to eat to get southern cooking,” said Billy’s wife, JoAnn Weathers, 79. “Well there’s no more southerners left here. . . . They came from other countries and completely changed our lives.”
> 
> ...


The Muslim population of the USA is less than 1 percent. I doubt it is higher in Georgia than anywhere else.  The black population of Georgia is about 35 percent.  And Hispanics, I don't know, but I doubt it is that high.These white people are xenophobic and hysterical.

The majority of 'brown' people in George are black Americans, and they have been there for hundreds of years.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 7, 2016)

William Joyce said:


> Nobody likes to be replaced.  Not Jews, not Arabs, not blacks, not Hispanics.  Why should whites be joyful about their extinction?


It's  not a matter of being joyful about it.  Skin color is not or should not be identity.

When you talk about Jews, Arabs, Asians or Hispanics, you are not talking about skin color, you are talking about culture and religion.  When you talk about 'white' people,  you are only talking about skin color.

For example, you and I may have the same skin color, but I most certainly don't idenify with people like you-- racists are prejudiced against people because they  ook different. I don't need the whole world around me to look like me.

For example, during nearly 10 years of my life, living in countries other than the US, I was the minority--culturally, religiously, and based on skin color.  I'm 'white,' green eyed and blond haired.  I never, ever, anywhere  was made to feel that difference. I never even thought about it or noticed it 90  percent of the time.

The US seems to be the most racist country in the world, or at least among the top 5. You folks need to get over it: color does not make what a human being is. And, it discounts people who are mixed race: a person whose mother is black and father is white does not fit into any of the neat racist categories.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 7, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Why do you say whites developed more advance social structures? Whites were the last to make civilizations and they needed help from other advanced civilizations just to do that.



Light skinned people didn't exist until 8000 years ago. In the far north that was a genetic advantage due to increased ability of the body to manufacture vitamin D. 

So yeah, societies of 'white people' got a late start. I think the geography of the north spurred architecture, trade and exploration. And they certainly borrowed from preceding dominant cultures like the Romans and Greeks, which in turn adapted culture and technology from earlier powers like Egypt.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 7, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you say whites developed more advance social structures? Whites were the last to make civilizations and they needed help from other advanced civilizations just to do that.
> ...


I have discovered that Africans were masters of trade, architecture, and exploration and they taught these skills to europeans bringing them out of the dark ages as well as the Greeks in earlier times.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Oct 7, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



By default you will not allow yourself to see the correlation...don't worry, it's not your fault...you were programmed. If you were able to understand the link you would be rid of all excuse making...and you surely wouldn't want that....that would mean it's time to go to work and contribute in a positive way.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 7, 2016)

BrokeLoser said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Thats correct. By default I dont compare apples and oranges because i am too intelligent to do such an idiotic thing.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 8, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



China had the printing press, gunpowder and compass long before Europe. But China had everything they needed right there at home. At any rate China didn't have the same impetus to colonize the world as the Vikings and later Europeans. All that colonial activity hastened the industrial revolution which led to world super powers. 

But I don't think any of that is a result of skin color. For example, the ancient Hawaiian islanders lived in relative peace, plenty of food, no need of heating, living in paradise. That's sort of the opposite of Norway where invaders are coming in from the continent and winter is harsh and there's all these issues of survival to contend with. Different cultures developed under different circumstances which led to different focuses of development.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 8, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...


Ok. So you are speaking about afterwards. I agree with what you said. I guess skin color would be the wrong word. Genetics would be the catalyst where skin color is a result of those genes.


----------



## squeeze berry (Oct 20, 2016)

guno said:


> Georgia has came a long way from lester maddox
> 
> “There used to be a place where we could go out to eat to get southern cooking,” said Billy’s wife, JoAnn Weathers, 79. “Well there’s no more southerners left here. . . . They came from other countries and completely changed our lives.”
> 
> ...




with any kind of luck you are beaten, raped , robbed , tortured and murdered for having the temerity to enter a black space you stupid fuck


----------

